# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Excel macro para un boton de impresion

## OXGG

Hola soy un poco nuevo en eso de vba code y quería ver si me podrían ayudar, tengo una hoja de Excel para imprimir una serie de números que van en una factura (más o menos a mitad de hoja) previamente impresa
y a veces son como 10 facturas con diferentes números en cada una

mi punto es. quiero que con un macro me imprima de una lista de números que tengo el siguiente numero en medio de la hoja
 es decir, que mande a imprimir y me imprima AA1 y la siguiente hoja DF3 y la siguiente GY5 suponiendo así va mi lista 

AA3 en la primera hoja de impresión a la mitad de la hoja
DF3 en la segunda hoja a mitad de la hoja
GY5 en la tercera hoja a mitad de la hoja

me han comentado que con un ciclo de "for"  "to"

mas o menos asi:

Sub Imprimir()
    Dim contador As Integer
    For contador = aqui la lista
        aqui codigo del contador
        ActiveWindow.SelectedSheets.PrintOut Copies:=1, _
                                              Collate:=True, _
                                              IgnorePrintAreas:=False
    Next
End Sub

----------


## Logit

.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## OXGG

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



Gracias, tu codigo me dio la idea de como hacerle, muchas gracias.
use un loop que me cambie el valor de la celda que ocupo asi imprime el siguente valor solo que como tengo formulas en las celdas use un if para detectar los que estan en blanco
o se puede directamente sin usar un "if"?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Logit

.
You are welcome. Glad you have it working. Cheers !

----------


## Galactico

gracias por el aporte!

----------


## Keebellah

No te olvides de marcarlo como resuelto SOLVED

----------

